# VIZIO M50-C1 50-Inch TV Not Showing Picture



## BluthsBananas (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi guys,

I was in the middle of watching a YouTube video when suddenly the screen went black - the sound still played and the backlights continued to function, but nothing on the screen otherwise. Upon closer inspection, I noticed a small defect on the panel: on the bottom right corner, there is a circle/cluster of pixels, about an inch around.

Again, my TV is a VIZIO M50-C1 50-Inch 4K Ultra HD Smart LED TV (2015 Model), and I've only owned it for 3 years.

I've attempted power cycling, pressing suggested button combos on my remote control to reactivate the screen, but nothing's worked. Am I screwed here, meaning, do I have a faulty panel, or could it possibly be a less severe problem?

Any ideas?

Thank you everyone for reading this far and for any suggestions.

-Sean


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello there! Welcome to the forum.

I gotta admit. My first impression reading the situation was not positive (due to the visual spot on the screen). However, that doesn't mean its not something simple.

Here is the manual for the television:
https://cdn.vizio.com/documents/m75c1/um-m75c1.pdf

Did the TV input change? I assume you checked the simple stuff like cables, input, etc.
Also, I would try to contact their customer support and see if they have an idea:
Phone: (877) 878-4946 (TOLL-FREE)
Email: [email protected]


----------



## BluthsBananas (Oct 15, 2018)

Thank you for the reply! Yes, the inputs do indeed change. From what I can observe, the only thing that appears to be wrong is the lack of picture (and the newly present pixel cluster). 

I did call over to Vizio and from what they could diagnose by phone, the tech support agent thought the panel sounded defective. But, since I'm well out of warranty, that's not great news.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm sorry I don't have anything more helpful. I just cannot see anything operationally I think would cause that. It sounds like it's hardware, and since the tech support said the same, I might drop the TV (not spend any more money on it) and start looking for a new one.


----------

